# Best anchor/chain combo for 24ft Carolina skiff?



## EastmanFireFighter (Jul 29, 2018)

What would you guys recommend for my 24ft Carolina Skiff?


----------



## 95g atl (Jul 30, 2018)

I can tell you what NOT to use.
Don't use a round 10 lb basic lake anchor.  The current pulled me away before I could even get a line in the water when at St Joseph Bay.

I upgraded to a 15 lb anchor with 6 feet of chain and longer rope.  Tested at the lake and it's tough to pull up from deep depths.  Have yet to test in the bay.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 30, 2018)

Setup depends on depths u plan on anchoring as far as the amount of anchor line ... u want 6-8 ft of chain with a fluke type anchor at the upper end weight wise for ur boat size if ur wanting to run outside ... I'd have a minimum of 7-8 times of line then the depth ...


----------



## Mayberry (Aug 26, 2018)

Does your boat have a bow cleat in the anchor locker?  I just bought a new Carolina Skiff 24 Ultra Elite (bay boat style), and there is nothing to attach the anchor rode to in the locker.  I had to tie off to the front cleat on my starboard gunnel this afternoon. That seems like it might pull out under a lot of pressure.  What do you do when you don't have a cleat in your anchor locker?

Btw, I bought a Fortress FX-7 anchor.  Stopping power of a 16 lb anchor, and it only weighs something like 4 lbs.  Held really well today and wasn't too hard to get loose.  I have 15' of chain and about 200' of anchor line.  That will take care of me, even in the Gulf of Mexico....If I can find where I need to tie off the anchor line.


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Aug 27, 2018)

My boat only has the compartment where the anchor goes with a loop inside. I still have to tie it off on the front cleat. I have the opposite end of the anchor rope tied to the inside of the compartment.  I only have 6' of chain and it holds my boat very well even in the fast moving GA waters.


----------



## boatbuilder (Aug 27, 2018)

I carry a 13pound Danforth and 15 feet of 5/16 chain and 200’ of rhode in my 20 foot boat.

We get 7 foot tide swings here so there can be a lot of current.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 28, 2018)

does the towing eye bolts protrude into the anchor locker?  If so, bolt an attachment to those.  I always tie my anchor off to a front cleat, but it's reassuring knowing the end of the rhode is secured to something


----------

